

Nigori: Storing Secrets in the Cloud - sweis
http://www.links.org/?p=928

======
sweis
Synopsis: Ben Laurie proposes Nigori, a protocol and open source
implementation for storing secrets in the cloud. It doesn’t require you to
trust anyone. The storage server(s) are incapable of getting hold of the
keying material. Users just remember a URL and a master password.

